# New at Corrie Motors



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Corrie Ann Jones 7.3 lbs 21 inches

and in her honor and to keep it slot car related. I finished up a Porsche 917 TJET that is tuff one width, I also finished up a VHORS lassic class width version too. But I ran out of meatballs without the borders.










Having fun

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Congratulations Roger!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

congrats!!!!!

Wes


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

The nose looks pretty aerodynamic but that grill is a bit too wide. Oh, but the Porsche looks perfect! ...Tom


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Congrats Roger! Definite cutey. 

Her, not the car.  

:thumbsup: rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

CONGRATS ROGER! :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I bet she's already in the casting business....


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Congratulations. But at this point if you put meatballs without borders on her you will just end up with a mess on the floor.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

LOL Goose! Thanks everyone, Corrie and her mom Karen are home from the hospital and doing fine

Roger Corriie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Roger,
Great to hear all is well and everyone's home! Now the fun begins.  rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Well Rog, it seens your're a Master-Caster in all scales..  
I wonder in the future if she'll look back at this pic and suspect if she came from the "shrink works"!
Top Congrats are in full order!!






















Cheers to you and the Fam' !!!


----------

